
4chan founder Chris Poole will try to fix social at Google - bane
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/07/mootgle/?ncid=rss&utm_content=bufferd29f1&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
ank_the_elder
I can't decide if this is a stroke of genius or one of the stupidest things
Google has ever done.

~~~
danko
I put my money on the former. 4chan is... itself. But it is definitely a
vibrant community. And Poole himself has some thoughtful, unique insight into
what makes a community vibrant and what kills it.

~~~
467568985476
Would you mind elaborating on his insight into online communities? I'd love to
read his perspective in depth

~~~
bydo
His TED talk, for one:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/christopher_m00t_poole_the_case_for...](http://www.ted.com/talks/christopher_m00t_poole_the_case_for_anonymity_online)

------
structAnkit
Misleading headline aside, I doubt he will have much impact in terms of
revamping Google's social platform. 4chan became a thing because of the
community it attracted (and then evolved into), combined with the preservation
of anonymity in a world becoming less anonymous. The site's success is not due
to some crazy genius foresight, just a matter of supplying a need for an
insanely niche community and then becoming a space for all sorts of inside
jokes and (not so decent?) content to reside, again all catering to a niche
community.

As much as I enjoyed lurking 4chan back in the day, it's very difficult for me
to see most of its innovations or ideas actually transfer to the mainstream.
Google may have been better off buying Digg and turning it into a more
accessible version of Reddit, and even that's a terrible idea.

------
yuhong
I dislike real name policies, but I do want to push to fix some of the
problems with using real names. This includes moving the business world closer
to Cluetrain for example.

------
astrange
I think techcrunch should be congratulated for not spelling it "4Chan" for
once.

------
stevenh
Vacuous e-celeb worship. All noise, no signal.

"Mediocre coder gets a job at Google." Big deal.

